# SPAM RECAL



## old sarge (May 27, 2018)

Hormel is recalling canned meats including Spam.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/spam-recall-hormel-canned-meats-2018-05-27/


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 27, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up; I normally do buy a can of spam every so often!


----------



## old sarge (May 27, 2018)

Like beans and rice, there is always a can or two in the pantry.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 27, 2018)

Thanks. I need to check the pantry. We eat about two cans a week. Fried with eggs and onions or as a protein with mac & cheese, are two fav's...JJ


----------



## greatfx1959 (May 27, 2018)

say it aint so! always a can or two in my pantry.......roll tide


----------



## bdskelly (May 27, 2018)

I fry Spam like morning Bacon. Never had it as a kid. But time in Hawaii made me appreciate that particular can o goodness.  
But I’m out. Nothing to check. Need to run to the store so I’ll have some to check! B


----------



## radio (May 27, 2018)

I buy an 8 pack at Sam's club and smoke it fairly often.  Mine passed the lot number and "sell by" date, so I'm good!


----------



## old sarge (May 27, 2018)

I'm good as well.  Not sure about the previous cans I ate over the last few months. Right tasty stuff!


----------



## Gwanger (May 27, 2018)

old sarge said:


> I'm good as well.  Not sure about the previous cans I ate over the last few months. Right tasty stuff!


my dad was a cook in the army after he got disentery ( sorry about spelling) twice from army food.So he said heck with it and became a cook.Two of his favs from his service days were creamed chipped beef and spam w/eggs. Spam lives on!


----------



## SonnyE (May 27, 2018)

I loved my Dad's Creamed Chipped Beef! We'd have it on toast.
Dad called it Sh!t on a Shingle, came from Navy speak.
I didn't care what it was, I LIKED it.
But Spam was never a favorite with me. Ate it as a kid, but parted ways.
So I could tell you without looking there isn't any here.
But I do feel for all who do like it.

We have relatives in Hawaii who LOVE Spam!


----------



## old sarge (May 28, 2018)

Growing up in the 50's, Spam was a staple in out house. Inexpensive and times were tough for us. Always loved it; mom learned to loathe it.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 28, 2018)

It's great fried up and made into a grilled spam and cheese sammie. I have a can in the pantry that I'll check the info on.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (May 28, 2018)

Gosh I feel silly, but I have never had Spam!
Al


----------



## Gwanger (May 28, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Gosh I feel silly, but I have never had Spam!
> Al


Al, that kinda makes me laugh,I still buy a can when buying groceries for a trip up north to go fishing. Easy simple breakfast w/eggs.I know you are going to try it now.


----------



## radio (May 28, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Gosh I feel silly, but I have never had Spam!
> Al


Al, try it in the smoker.  Score it deeply, use a bit of yellow mustard and coat with rib rub.  Smoke at 275 or better until it opens up like the pic.  Slice and enjoy!  The little stick looking thingies are stems from the ground Rosemary I add to Jeff's rub recipe.  I grow my own and grind in a spice grinder, but need to be more careful about getting less woody parts in the leaves:(


----------



## noboundaries (May 28, 2018)

We had SPAM on occasion when I was growing up, usually fried with eggs. I remember liking it a lot, even fixing it at university a few times.

I believe it was last year I picked up a can to see if it still held any appeal. Unfortunately, between being a kid and last year, I ate my fair share of military rations. On first bite, memories came flooding back of over salted food filled with electrolytes. I'm good on the recall. No need to check the cabinet.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 28, 2018)

radio said:


> Al, try it in the smoker.  Score it deeply, use a bit of yellow mustard and coat with rib rub.  Smoke at 275 or better until it opens up like the pic.  Slice and enjoy!  The little stick looking thingies are stems from the ground Rosemary I add to Jeff's rub recipe.  I grow my own and grind in a spice grinder, but need to be more careful about getting less woody parts in the leaves:(
> View attachment 365570



That sure looks good, I guess I'll put a can on the grocery list & give it a try!
Al


----------



## Gwanger (May 28, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> That sure looks good, I guess I'll put a can on the grocery list & give it a try!
> Al


Al, they are "Cheaper By The Dozen"


----------



## SonnyE (May 28, 2018)

Gwanger said:


> Al, they are "Cheaper By The Dozen"



A whole case of, I hate this stuff!
One can sample, then buy a case. ;)


----------



## Gwanger (May 28, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> A whole case of, I hate this stuff!
> One can sample, then buy a case. ;)


That's you opinion, not mine.


----------



## SonnyE (May 28, 2018)

Gwanger said:


> That's you opinion, not mine.



My opinion, based on Al having *never tried it*, and the distinct possibility he _may not_ like it.
Anybody could choke down a can. But 12?
Have at it!


----------



## SonnyE (May 28, 2018)

radio said:


> Al, try it in the smoker.  Score it deeply, use a bit of yellow mustard and coat with rib rub.  Smoke at 275 or better until it opens up like the pic.  Slice and enjoy!  The little stick looking thingies are stems from the ground Rosemary I add to Jeff's rub recipe.  I grow my own and grind in a spice grinder, but need to be more careful about getting less woody parts in the leaves:(
> View attachment 365570



I call that "roughage". Good for the guts.
No need to change a thing. ;)


----------



## old sarge (May 28, 2018)

The new Spam doesn't have the gelatin.  I miss the gelatin.  But it still makes a mighty fine sandwich or two to pack when traveling.


----------



## SonnyE (May 28, 2018)

old sarge said:


> The new Spam doesn't have the gelatin.  I miss the gelatin.  But it still makes a mighty fine sandwich or two to pack when traveling.



???
Why would you suppose they changed it, Sarge?


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2018)

Thanks Sarge!!
I gotta check my "Canned Stuff" cabinet.
I usually get 4 or 5 cans whenever I make an order from WallyWorld.
A $35+ order gets me free shipping.

Bear


----------



## Gwanger (May 29, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> My opinion, based on Al having *never tried it*, and the distinct possibility he _may not_ like it.
> Anybody could choke down a can. But 12?
> Have at it!


Sonny based on the shelf life of SPAM it is one of best foods to keep on hand in a do or die or survival situation, I know you would rather die,


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2018)

_12-oz. metal cans containing "SPAM Classic" with a "Best By" February 2021 date and production codes: F020881, F020882, F020883, F020884, F020885, F020886, F020887, F020888 and F020889. These products were shipped throughout the United States._
I just checked mine:
I have a "Hickory Smoked" can with a "Best By" January 2021 date, and production code starts with an "A".

And I also have a "Spam Classic" can with a "Best By" March 2021 date, and production code starts with a "D".

So I'm good---Think I'll make some tomorrow----Thanks Again Sarge!!!

Bear


----------

